# ☕ Ask ShatteredGlass Things ☕



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hi i decided i wanna try and be a cool kid since i don't fit in anywhere imaginable and that puts me in considerable emotional distress (((

i'm thinking this thread won't get many (if any lol) responses since i'm probably seen as a phantom here these days but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
you wanna try insulting me or w/e go ahead it'll entertain me
 
ask away you scrubs c;


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@ShatteredGlass would you be willing to live with Charles Manson for a year for $1 million dollars?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

will you make an asmr video where you feed pppl vegemite with a spoon??

PLEASE????????????


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you prefer hugs or pugs?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Why do you get offended so easily?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

ur trying to seduce me, aren't you?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @ShatteredGlass would you be willing to live with Charles Manson for a year for $1 million dollars?


fuk dat, m8 i'm not that desperate for money nor do i happen to be that weird-*** girl who wanted to marry him


bad baby said:


> will you make an asmr video where you feed pppl vegemite with a spoon??
> 
> PLEASE????????????


how would you imagine this video to be? what would it look like? would i be whispering and gently feeding people w/ a spoon in order to induce an asmr response in viewers? o_o


Barakiel said:


> Do you prefer hugs or pugs?


i like both but i guess pugs are the safer choice because i only like hugs from very specific people. i only want to be hugged by people i have a close friendship or w/e with, and that doesn't include my family.


Farideh said:


> Why do you get offended so easily?


just out of curiousity, what examples are you basing this (admittedly true) claim upon?


TheOLDPrince said:


> ur trying to seduce me, aren't you?


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Why am I asking this question?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

@ShatteredGlass

Ever binged watch a tv show on netflix?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

GiveMePie said:


> Why am I asking this question?


because you feel a compulsive need to feed me the attention i rightfully deserve as the supreme ruler of the world (◔◡◔)


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> because you feel a compulsive need to feed me the attention i rightfully deserve as the supreme ruler of the world (◔◡◔)


Yea that xD and also because I couldn't think of a better question


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> @ShatteredGlass
> 
> Ever binged watch a tv show on netflix?


i don't have netflix unfortunately, but i did binge watch like 18 episodes of death note in one day early this year.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

@ShatteredGlass

Ever watched a show called "Hemlock Grove?" It's an excellent show. One of my favourites to watch on netflix. Ofcourse one could probably just watch it online too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> @ShatteredGlass
> 
> Ever watched a show called "Hemlock Grove?" It's an excellent show. One of my favourites to watch on netflix. Ofcourse one could probably just watch it online too.


nah. i'd never even heard of it until now. i need netflix lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> how would you imagine this video to be? what would it look like? would i be whispering and gently feeding people w/ a spoon in order to induce an asmr response in viewers? o_o


yes while whisper-singing songs about cake.

optional: even better if you dress up as princess bubblegum and gently caress your viewers like this










omgomgOMGGGG (ฅ>ω<*ฅ)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bad baby said:


> yes while whisper-singing songs about cake.
> 
> optional: even better if you dress up as princess bubblegum and gently caress your viewers like this
> 
> ...


*whispering* "it's a piece-a cake to bake a pretty cake, *feeds vegemite* if your way is haaazy, you gotta do the cookin' by da book, *caresses* you know you can't be laazy"


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

why did the dinosaurs die out?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> *whispering* "it's a piece-a cake to bake a pretty cake, *feeds vegemite* if your way is haaazy, you gotta do the cookin' by da book, *caresses* you know you can't be laazy"


lol you need to record that ****


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> *whispering* "it's a piece-a cake to bake a pretty cake, *feeds vegemite* if your way is haaazy, you gotta do the cookin' by da book, *caresses* you know you can't be laazy"


can i appear in that video as lil jon? damn i was re-obsessed with that tune recently, @gopherinferno knows

GRABB DAT DIKK ITS YOUWS BISH


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bad baby said:


> lol you need to record that ****


tbh i creeped myself out just typing the 'script' out lol


Surly Wurly said:


> can i appear in that video as lil jon? damn i was re-obsessed with that tune recently, @*gopherinferno* knows
> 
> GRABB DAT DIKK ITS YOUWS BISH


so you're lil john and i'm either princess bubblegum or stephanie from lazytown?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

why does tumblr have a tendency to make my computer slow? :/ it sucks.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> so you're lil john and i'm either princess bubblegum or stephanie from lazytown?


yeah you gotta be stephanie...that cake will end up crazy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SilentLyric said:


> why does tumblr have a tendency to make my computer slow? :/ it sucks.


it has a tendency to slow my computer down too. probably because of all the gifs and vines in your dash.


Surly Wurly said:


> yeah you gotta be stephanie...that cake will end up crazy


sweet m8


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*ShatteredGlass* would you be willing to live with Charles Manson for a year for $1 million dollars?


 They really need to give this guy a temporary weekend pass so he can play an evil Klingon in the next Star Trek film. Or he could be Bones after a horrible transporter accident that mixed his DNA up with George Carlin's.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you seen Misfits yet? HRRRM!?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> tbh i creeped myself out just typing the 'script' out lol


creepy is right up my alley yo (ಥ∪ಥ)

i won't rest until you drop your cake- and vegemite-filled rap album on us i swear


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

....what's it like to be a hot white guy? i've always wanted to know


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Have you seen Misfits yet? HRRRM!?


no lol

i know i'm boring af


bad baby said:


> ....what's it like to be a hot white guy? i've always wanted to know


unfortunately, while i am the 'guy' and 'white' parts of 'hot white guy', i am not the 'hot' part

maybe i should go up to a hot white guy in public and interview them about what it's like to be a hot white guy xD


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> no lol
> 
> i know i'm boring af
> 
> ...


oh you most definitely are all parts of 'hot white guy' don't even deny it, your membership in the hot white guys group is irrefutable proof.

but yes yes please do and please tape that interview and post it here ;D


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

no more questions??? blehhh


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

do you think it'll ever happen?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

kesker said:


> do you think it'll ever happen?


do i think _what _will ever happen?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What's up?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

fight me?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> fight me?


yeah m8 when/where you name it i'll be there

prepare to get rekt


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Favorite pony?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Favorite pony?


hmm, probably twilight?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Imagine you had the chance to become a pony and live in Equestria, but you had to live with an embarrassing cutie mark, would you do it???


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

What is your glass and how exactly did it shatter?

(In other words, whats the story behind your username.)


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> hmm, probably twilight?


Rank the Mane 5 from your most fave to least fave.

...Rarity better be right after Twilight...


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you own any pony merch? If so, what?

Also Rarity is best pony. I'll fukken fite any1 who disagrees. :bat


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

sio said:


> Rank the Mane 5 from your most fave to least fave.
> 
> ...Rarity better be right after Twilight...


From best to worst:
Twilight > Fluttershy > Pinkie Pie > Rainbow Dash > Applejack > Rarity

I have never really cared for Rarity. Imo she's by far the most uninteresting of the mane 6. Rarity episodes are the least memorable in the series and Rarity is not a character that personally appeals to me. Sorry. 

I find it hilarious to imagine Pinkie Pie on drugs. Fluttershy is super cool (and relateable lol) and she kills me in Friendship is Witchcraft. Twilight is the most balanced character and I think she's overall pretty awesome. RD and AD are pretty cool in their own right too, but just not as cool as the others that aren't Rarity.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Imagine you had the chance to become a pony and live in Equestria, but you had to live with an embarrassing cutie mark, would you do it???


nah. i'm self conscious af remember lol


iCod said:


> What is your glass and how exactly did it shatter?
> 
> (In other words, whats the story behind your username.)


i've actually only had this particular username for like 7 months. i had like 3 different usernames before, and i liked this particular one because i thought it was a cool sort of symbolical representation of my emotional state last year/earlier this year.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Do you own any pony merch? If so, what?
> 
> Also Rarity is best pony. I'll fukken fite any1 who disagrees. :bat


nah. i don't have any pony merch. i'd be way too embarrassed to buy any from irl stores, and i don't have the necessary stuff required for online purchases.

looks like we'll be fiting then.

prepare to get fuken rekt m8


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> oks like we'll be fiting then.
> 
> prepare to get fuken rekt m8


1v1 me fgt, I'll fukken rek ur sh*i*t u cheeki c*u*nt


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> From best to worst:
> Twilight > Fluttershy > Pinkie Pie > Rainbow Dash > Applejack > Rarity
> 
> I have never really cared for Rarity. Imo she's by far the most uninteresting of the mane 6. Rarity episodes are the least memorable in the series and Rarity is not a character that personally appeals to me. Sorry.
> ...


Repent for your sins.

Just realized I typed 5 instead of 6. I guess I too must repent for my sins...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wizard Lizard said:


> 1v1 me fgt, I'll fukken rek ur sh*i*t u cheeki c*u*nt


as the supreme ruler of the world i declare you as now having earned a one-way ticket to heck


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> as the supreme ruler of the world i declare you as now having earned a one-way ticket to heck


try an make me go ther m80


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

How many mirrors have you broken?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

meepie said:


> How many mirrors have you broken?


i broke one of the mirrors on my brother's bike when i was like 12

as well as the mirrors in this video in the part beginning from 5:45-onwards:




this song is overrated af imo


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Will you marry me? I know that's a pretty big favor to ask of you, but it'll make my day. Please


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Will you marry me? I know that's a pretty big favor to ask of you, but it'll make my day. Please


$$$ please (;


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How does it feel to hail from the same country as Saxton Hale?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> How does it feel to hail from the same country as Saxton Hale?


m8, i'm honoured to have been blessed with the privilege of being born in the same galaxy, let alone the same country as the ultimate symbol of such manly masculinity


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

So if it's alright to ask, how have things improved compared to last year for you?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> So if it's alright to ask, how have things improved compared to last year for you?


basically:

1.) medication
2.) significantly better school [i went to a different school last year and compared to that school, my current school is a godsend]
3.) far fewer mental breakdowns/panic attacks
4.) less depression
5.) less anxiety overall [even w/o meds]


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you ever entered the void of lost time and watched the floating triangle things?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh yeah I remember basically begging my parents to let me transfer to a different school, that never worked out though. I can't help but think how things would have turned out for me if that happened, but it's cool you got a fresh start though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you ever entered the void of lost time and watched the floating triangle things?


i cannot think of a creative response to this lol


Barakiel said:


> Oh yeah I remember basically begging my parents to let me transfer to a different school, that never worked out though. I can't help but think how things would have turned out for me if that happened, but it's cool you got a fresh start though.


i technically go to the same school in terms of the larger network that my school encompasses. my old school was year 7-10 and once you go into year 11 (which i did this year), you go to the senior school to do year 11 and 12.

what's kinda cool is that next year, since my current school is actually closing down (somewhat unfortunately because it's the best of the trio of schools in the network), the only people there next year will be us year 12s, meaning that 1.) we'll be the last group of students to ever go through the school, and 2.) that the school will have literally half the people of this year.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

where mah fan$ at??? :O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ShatteredGlass said:


> i cannot think of a creative response to this lol


I can't take credit sadly:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you have a one true pairing?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Do you have a one true pairing?


rouge and knuckles are a p/hot couple <33333

jk lol i don't really sadly


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What do you have against Rouge and Knuckles? :sus

If you could punch one person square in the face and get away with it, who would it be?

What games have you been playing lately?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> What do you have against Rouge and Knuckles? :sus
> 
> If you could punch one person square in the face and get away with it, who would it be?
> 
> What games have you been playing lately?


i don't have anything against rouge and knuckles i just don't take that shipping too seriously bc i think it's hilarious

a particular obnoxious person at my school bc seemingly everything he says and does is annoying as **** and i'd like to effectively silence him by punching his stupid face 

pretty much just a bit too much pokemon omega ruby lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't take credit sadly:


this video is the best thing ever


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

If you could effortlessly rob 10 million dollars from a billionaire and get away with it, would you do so and would you consider it morally justifiable?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Anything interesting happened this week so far?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How about now? o:


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ntln said:


> If you could effortlessly rob 10 million dollars from a billionaire and get away with it, would you do so and would you consider it morally justifiable?


to be honest, i don't really think i would. $10 million would be far more money than i'd know what to do with and it'd change my life forever. i'm not sure i could deal with the burdens (social, as well as emotional) of having such a vast sum of money, obtained in such a dishonest way. i don't think it'd be morally justifiable, but at the same time, i don't really agree with the existence of billionaires. the top 1% of people (in terms of wealth) own almost half of the world's wealth, and that is simply not fair.


Barakiel said:


> Anything interesting happened this week so far?


not much really noteworthy to be honest. although yesterday i was walking home from the shops and after crossing a road i heard some people calling out to me from their car (i think it was me anyway) saying something about my back/backpack. i checked my backpack and my back briefly and saw nothing out of the ordinary, and i didn't even get anxious or anything. before my meds my day probably would've been completely ruined but i was just like ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
pretty awesome tbh.


Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


wtf my ego can't eat this


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What do you think about the pokemon anime? I remember liking it as a kid, but even then I found some moments terribly cheesy. I dunno much about the new seasons, but I'm kinda annoyed Ash keeps coming back tbh >:C


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> What do you think about the pokemon anime? I remember liking it as a kid, but even then I found some moments terribly cheesy. I dunno much about the new seasons, but I'm kinda annoyed Ash keeps coming back tbh >:C


i also used to like (love) it as a kid. i rarely watch it now; i don't go out of my way to watch entire seasons or anything. if i see an episode that has steven in it on tv i'll stop whatever i'm doing and immediately focus all of my attention on it. xD but seriously if i see it on tv, i'll probably watch it.

i find the show perfectly watchable. i don't dislike it or anything and it's always cool to see pok_é_s looking coot af.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Where are you from?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

peace_love said:


> Where are you from?


i'm from australia *inserts obligatory g'day m8*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

do you believe that Sonic _*BOOM*_ could have potentially been a decent or even great game if they had actually begun their work on time?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> do you believe that Sonic _*BOOM*_ could have potentially been a decent or even great game if they had actually begun their work on time?


i think it would have been a barely serviceable game had it have been without the numerous problems it was plagued with upon its release date. more development time probably wouldn't have, however, saved it from its monotony, uninteresting story, extremely boring music, lame dialogue that constantly gets hammered at you in the levels (they don't shut up with their stupid lines relating to their ring and bounce pad fetishes) & uninteresting/one-dimensional characters/story (you don't get more uninteresting than lyric) and overall lack of what's appealing about sonic. sure, it has speed in sections, but the sections in which they're found seem.. fake, somehow. in the running sections you're switching from lane to lane, which is akin to sonic dash; a smartphone game.

more development time would've made the game, you know, playable, but that doesn't mean i'd ever bother with it, despite being a slave to sonic. i'd rather play sonic 06 than even a technically fixed boom any day.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

What will the next generation of robots we send to Mars look like?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What does it mean to bee?

Have you ever thirst followed somebody on tumblr?


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to become cute. How do i go about it?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> What will the next generation of robots we send to Mars look like?


idk maybe this










Barakiel said:


> What does it mean to bee?
> 
> Have you ever thirst followed somebody on tumblr?


1.)sex & honey/nectar i'm guessing
2.)i mostly follow precumming these days because he's hot lol


flaminsnow said:


> I want to become cute. How do i go about it?


it's simple: become me.


----------

